# Cub Cadet LX46 EFI not getting fuel



## CarterW (Apr 20, 2021)

Our 2019 LX46 won't start. It sat out in our garden for two days, now it just cranks over but doesn't start. Had a tuneup last year before putting it in shop for the winter. Was running okay before it sat.I have no idea where the inline fuel filter is located. There is nothing between the fuel tank and the throttle. Is it in the tank? Maybe had fuel? How do I check? I replaced air and oil filters, and spark plugs in winter. Was running great until it sat. I can't find much helpful information for this model with efi. I don't believe a clogged line or missing fuel filter is covered under warranty.I
Any help would greatly appreciated. Thanks, Carter


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Carter, welcome to the tractor forum.

Here's a couple of U-Tube videos for LX46's that won't start. If it's still under warranty take it to the shop. I see that you have a fuel shut-off solenoid under the carburetor that may be malfunctioning and not allowing gas to the carburetor.


----------

